# Nectar In Brisbane Is Closing Down



## Bribie G (29/6/11)

From 24th July. Well done Coles and Woolies, or was Brisbane just not ready?


 

Snip from an email received from a fellow club member just now: 


"Yep... its a darn shame but its how it is.

Theres been a lot of great booze come and go through nectar, weve enjoyed our fair share and we hope you have too.

One thing that i believe is more important than the great booze (only just though) is the people weve met along the way.

To all those folk thatve been a part of the nectar community, Thank you... youve made it all worthwhile.

Yes.... were having a closing down sale....

Theres massive savings to be had on wine, beer, sake and cider..

Come on down and get yourself a bargain.



Carl & Mez



Nectar Beer and Wine Specialists


----------



## Mearesy (29/6/11)

Wow... this is a massive shame. Brisbane is behind the 8-ball enough when it comes to craft beer. This sure doesn't help things


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/11)

I shed a tear for the boutique beer community.

Why do I continue to live in this cultural wasteland? We are a "world city" apparently, and yet we have almost no brewpubs, few bottleshops like nectar, and a general ambivalence to anything that isn't megaswill.

Sheesh - no wonder the rest of the country still thinks we're a great big country town (we're not - the traffic is too nasty for that).

Maybe location (near archive) was an issue as well.


----------



## argon (29/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Maybe location (near archive) was an issue as well.



I totally think that was the issue... the bottle shop out the back of the archive is best in Brisbane hands down. For a start all the bottles are kept cold at all times in a dedicated cellar and the selection is much larger than Nectar (and probably ERA combined).


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/11)

argon said:


> I totally think that was the issue... the bottle shop out the back of the archive is best in Brisbane hands down. For a start all the bottles are kept cold at all times in a dedicated cellar and the selection is much larger than Nectar (and probably ERA combined).



Stick it on the Northside. There is nowt a good (non-Dan's, though if that is good, that's subjective) within a 8km radius of where I live. Ascot/Hammo has a Stewarts each, which isn't bad, but not cheap, compared. There is a cellarbrations that imports Stella, Becks, Kronenberg and the like, for a reasonable price, but nothing in the way of craft beer, aside from Dan's, anywhere.

Goomba


----------



## winkle (29/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Stick it on the Northside. There is nowt a good (non-Dan's, though if that is good, that's subjective) within a 8km radius of where I live. Ascot/Hammo has a Stewarts each, which isn't bad, but not cheap, compared. There is a cellarbrations that imports Stella, Becks, Kronenberg and the like, for a reasonable price, but nothing in the way of craft beer, aside from Dan's, anywhere.
> 
> Goomba



Too right, I think it'd do well at either Ashgrove or Windsor, maybe Chermside as well. I'd have been there much more often if parking at Westend wasn't such a horses ar*e.

Very sad to see them going  .


----------



## Liam_snorkel (29/6/11)

i totally blame archive. bit of a shame, i enjoyed the craft beer refills.
will definitely be capitalising on the stock clearout.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (29/6/11)

winkle said:


> Too right, I think it'd do well at either Ashgrove or Windsor, maybe Chermside as well. I'd have been there much more often if parking at Westend wasn't such a horses ar*e.
> 
> Very sad to see them going  .



I'm with you - parking is a pain, I don't like taking the kids (if I want to take them for a drive) because of the stoners and crack-ho's (appear to be worse near the nectar as opposed to that street where the cellar of archive is), the traffic is a pain, because the ICB/GBB and the William Jolley bridge are perpetual carparks.

I reckon that Ashgrove (I've lived there, it'd do well on Ashgrove Ave/Waterworks Road if parking good), Clayfield/Wooloowin (give Vintage Cellars a run), maybe my section of Wavell or Chermside.

Not sure about anything on the Gympie/Lutwyche/Bowen Bridge Road stretch - I stick to Sandgate (or the back streets) and avoid it like the plague, because of the roadworks. There is a small deli at Kedron which I've still not gone near, just because I don't go anywhere further than Westfield (and even that is rare and via the backstreets).

I think that the cashed up suburbs are the best bet. I'd go there.

Goomba


----------



## Will88 (29/6/11)

I just died inside.


----------



## NickB (29/6/11)

Damn shame


----------



## azrebb (29/6/11)

Very disappointing for 2 reasons for me.

a) still haven't made it there for a look see
b ) it bodes poorly for my attempt at creating a craft beer culture on the sunshine coast

Never good to see an independent go down.


----------



## Ross (29/6/11)

Nothing to do with Archive, if anything Archive just helped with making the area a beer destination.

The owners of Nectar are putting their money into a new investment in the city, a nightclub I beleive (though could be wrong) & hence the sale.

There have been people trying to save it, as it's a good business, but looks like they may have not been successful....


Cheers Ross


----------



## sim (29/6/11)

bugger


----------



## jlm (29/6/11)

Tis a shame but to put a silver lining on this cloud I'm picking up a large wad of cash from a job recently finished at lunch on friday and may go and see what is on offer on the closing down sale.



Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> I reckon that Ashgrove (I've lived there, it'd do well on Ashgrove Ave/Waterworks Road if parking good), Clayfield/Wooloowin (give Vintage Cellars a run), maybe my section of Wavell or Chermside.
> 
> Goomba


Not quite Ashgrove but there is a good little bottle shop on waterworks road in Red Hill. Just as you come over the hill outbound, go past the windsor rd intersection and the little set of shops on the left, theres then a bottlo/small deli on the left hand side. Not a vast selection but its good. Ususally have a worthy mix of international and aussie craft breweries. There's a Sink the Bismark behind the counter if that's any sort of yardstick to go by.


----------



## winkle (29/6/11)

jlm said:


> Tis a shame but to put a silver lining on this cloud I'm picking up a large wad of cash from a job recently finished at lunch on friday and may go and see what is on offer on the closing down sale.
> 
> 
> Not quite Ashgrove but there is a good little bottle shop on waterworks road in Red Hill. Just as you come over the hill outbound, go past the windsor rd intersection and the little set of shops on the left, theres then a bottlo/small deli on the left hand side. Not a vast selection but its good. Ususally have a worthy mix of international and aussie craft breweries. There's a Sink the Bismark behind the counter if that's any sort of yardstick to go by.



Cheers, might have a look tomorrow :icon_cheers:


----------



## jayandcath (29/6/11)

Ross said:


> Nothing to do with Archive, if anything Archive just helped with making the area a beer destination.
> 
> The owners of Nectar are putting their money into a new investment in the city, a nightclub I beleive (though could be wrong) & hence the sale.
> 
> ...



Well said Ross, I think everybody is quick to jump to conclusions. As far as I'm concerned two great beer places is always better than one, and parking is a bit of an issue but its a very hip part of Bris. The beer world is changing and the recent festival down at West End was a GREAT step forward for beer in Brisbane, but in all wars there are casualties.
I'm just pissed off that the new office has moved from Woolloongabba to Cannon Hill, away from all good beer venues...........that I know of

Jay


----------



## winkle (29/6/11)

jayandcath said:


> Well said Ross, I think everybody is quick to jump to conclusions. As far as I'm concerned two great beer places is always better than one, and parking is a bit of an issue but its a very hip part of Bris. The beer world is changing and the recent festival down at West End was a GREAT step forward for beer in Brisbane, but in all wars there are casualties.
> I'm just pissed off that the new office has moved from Woolloongabba to Cannon Hill, away from all good beer venues...........that I know of
> 
> Jay


Well, its closer to Craftbrewer :icon_cheers:

Edit: any bottles of Thorogoods apple beers lying around belongs to me, ya hear.
(Must try and sneak down at lunch <_< )


----------



## jimmysuperlative (29/6/11)

Just down the road from sister-in-laws. Always made a point of dropping in when we were in town. Guess I won't be seeing much of "sis" from now on.  h34r:


----------



## jayandcath (29/6/11)

winkle said:


> Well, its closer to Craftbrewer :icon_cheers:
> 
> Edit: any bottles of Thorogoods apple beers lying around belongs to me, ya hear.
> (Must try and sneak down at lunch <_< )



Screw you Perry, I'm startin' work late and heading there for opening. :lol:


----------



## McFeast (29/6/11)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Why do I continue to live in this cultural wasteland? We are a "world city" apparently, and yet we have almost no brewpubs, few bottleshops like nectar, and a general ambivalence to anything that isn't megaswill.



Brisbane is not a world city, yet Goomba. The only real world city in Australia is Sydney. I hate Sydney.

As for the loss for craft beers - I agree. This is a good opportunity for AHB members to raise the bar with our recipes and knowledgebase because with the increases in tax, more and more people will be turning to home brew. 

What better place to get support, great ideas and passion for making great beers than here on AHB!


----------



## Snowdog (30/6/11)

I've visited and on a few occasions bought beer from Nectar, and I will be sad to see them close. I did wonder about some of the steep pricing, storage, and turnaround of stock there sometimes though. It WAS the only place I could ever find the wonderful Temple brews!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/6/11)

McFeast - I used the term "apparently", along with inverted commas to invoke a sense of irony.

I'm not mad on Sydney either.

I sometimes troll gumtree and if someone wants a beer kit, I send them a link to AHB to help them out. I think you're right about imparting as much knowledge as possible.

Goomba


----------



## Samuel Adams (30/6/11)

Dam shame !
I only made it there once on a Monday arvo and of corse it was closed.
Will have to drop in to see what it was like and pick up a few sale beers.
Do they stock Siera Nevada at all ?



jlm said:


> Not quite Ashgrove but there is a good little bottle shop on waterworks road in Red Hill. Just as you come over the hill outbound, go past the windsor rd intersection and the little set of shops on the left, theres then a bottlo/small deli on the left hand side. Not a vast selection but its good. Ususally have a worthy mix of international and aussie craft breweries. There's a Sink the Bismark behind the counter if that's any sort of yardstick to go by.


That would be Festival Cellars Red Hill - Good selection in there !


----------



## bum (30/6/11)

McFeast said:


> The only real world city in Australia is Sydney. I hate Sydney.


Pig's arse. I've been to the world and Sydney is a cold, dead place.


----------



## goomboogo (30/6/11)

McFeast said:


> Brisbane is not a world city, yet Goomba. The only real world city in Australia is Sydney. I hate Sydney.



I'm curious; what is a world city? I don't mean what particular cities but rather what constitutes a 'world city'.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/6/11)

goomboogo said:


> I'm curious; what is a world city? I don't mean what particular cities but rather what constitutes a 'world city'.



Euphemism for big, ugly, social problems and sprawling. It's meant to be a compliment that it is not longer "a country town".


----------



## nectar (30/6/11)

Snowdog said:


> I've visited and on a few occasions bought beer from Nectar, and I will be sad to see them close. I did wonder about some of the steep pricing, storage, and turnaround of stock there sometimes though. It WAS the only place I could ever find the wonderful Temple brews!



firstly, thank you all for your support and interest in what we do at nectar.
it's a shame to be closing but the simple fact of the matter is we're not making enough money to justify our existance, it's a hard slog being a small independent retailer in the beer game, it's impossible to compete with coles, woolies and other chain stores as their buying power is massive and ours is non existant.
it's not uncommon to pick up cartons of beer at dans or 1st choice for less than what we buy them for at wholesale cost, how can we expect to battle that? 

i wasn't going to get involved in this chat but i must say, the comment from Snowdog rattled my chain a tad.
Snowdog, Our storage conditions and turn around of stock have never been a problem.
Our air con has never been turned off in the last three years and our storage area is pretty dark.
I have taken a great deal of pride in stocking beers that are as fresh as possible and have been well stored.
If a beer that we stock gets too close to the "best before" date i either throw it out or drink it myself, more often than not i drink it myself.
In regards to your "steep pricing" comment, I never claim to be the cheapest in town, but i do claim to offer knowledgeable service
and i believe we have a range of beer second to none in Brisbane. 
If you understood how much we have to pay for a lot of the beers we stock and that we have absolutely no buying power compared to the larger stores who can buy pallets of beer in one hit to get a much cheaper price, you may understand our "steep pricing".

Snowdog, I'm definately not trying to stir you, i just felt that people reading your comments may be interested in hearing my perspective on those topics.

So, once again... thanks for your support and interest.

ah yes... the closing down sale...

the sale has begun and there's bargains to be had so come down..

Carl
nectar beer and wine


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (30/6/11)

Carl, come to the North(dark)side.

You'd find cheaper places, better parking and less issues.

I'll be down there for the sale.

Cheers

Goomba


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

Well, this vulture has begun picking at the carcass...



Some old favorites and some new treats

Get in quick for that Thorogood's cider Winkle.....


----------



## winkle (1/7/11)

jlm said:


> Well, this vulture has begun picking at the carcass...
> View attachment 46775
> 
> Some old favorites and some new treats
> ...



Still at work.
[email protected]#[email protected]#%#$^$#$&%*%^*^( !!

Quick Campbell, get down and get the bottles of lapdance before they go.


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

Plenty of bottles of their dark malted apple beer there....that's the pick of the litter in my books.


----------



## winkle (1/7/11)

jlm said:


> Plenty of bottles of their dark malted apple beer there....that's the pick of the litter in my books.


You've talked me into it :icon_cheers:


----------



## jlm (1/7/11)

winkle said:


> You've talked me into it :icon_cheers:



Dunkelweizencider. Sounds wrong, but it tastes oh so right.


----------



## Spork (1/7/11)

Don't suppose you do mail order...


----------



## lczaban (1/7/11)

Just echoing the thoughts of those mourning the passing of a great bottle shop. I found Carl great to deal with, and have consumed many a handsome bottle from Nectar's shelves. Hopefully said shelves have not been stripped bare by the time I get back to Brisvegas from bumf%&! no-where and I can grab a bargain or two myself...

RIP Nectar...

Cheers, GG

Ed - Spullink...


----------



## nate2g (1/7/11)

Such a shame...over the last few years i picked up so many great beers at Nectar. Another huge step back for the Brisbane beer scene. Thanks Carl for being a great advocate for good beer. All the best in the future...


----------



## /// (1/7/11)

I'm a bit apprehensive about a post here ... but ...

* The store was impeccably presented when we popped in. Stock, look and feel and general feel was great. Felt I was in a Double Bay wine shop ... some 'wow' factors for the stock they had, so it was well though out and some hard work had gone into the list
* And then we got to some of the pricing. We are from Sydney, we run a venue which charges a premium and we got a bit caught on some of the pricing in the ciders. Did not realise much after that really as was a bit shocked really.

Sitting on my lofty mountain top, when Bris-Vegas comes of age it will surpass any other region in Aus for Craft Beer. Be patient folks ...

Scotty


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/11)

I think you're right /// about coming of age (that was the gist of part of my post) - we have a massive craft brew at home scene (not trying to sound pompous, but some big award winning brews that would be as good as any micro) - high number of very experienced brewers, the best craft beer supplies shop in the country (who now has a micro as well) and opportunities such as Archive's competition to get your beer "published".

I think this is a massive step back, but I think that we have some factors that could really build momentum, once they got started.


----------



## nectar (2/7/11)

Spork said:


> Don't suppose you do mail order...



are you asking me if i can post you some beers?
if you are that's no problem at all...
you can email me on: [email protected] 
we can go from there.

best be quick though, we're selling out of stuff pretty quickly.

Carl


----------



## nectar (2/7/11)

thanks Nate and Gravityguru,

I appreciate your appreciation.

Nate, how's things man? 
you still over seas? did you catch up with Jason or do you keep in touch with him?

i hope all's well.

Carl


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/11)

I'd agree with L R G - we have so much going for us here in Brisbane and are "united" in ways that they don't have in the other Capitals except perhaps the ACT and to a degree Adelaide. For example there's no SABBs or MABBs or PABBs equivalent of our BABBs, their suppliers - whilst excellent (and I have bought from several mail order) - are in various locations serving different geographic areas, whereas there's a definite sense of a community that has developed around CraftBrewer - for example I can pop in and I will inevitably run into AHB members who are not necessarily in BABBs and I never get out of there within an hour and a half......

It's a pity that the commercial market isn't catching up as fast. It seems like trying to move a brick by pulling on a long rubber band - who knows the brick might shift eventually. I'm a bit heartened by the fact that I work evenings in the Valley and on my way home to the train I pass footpath Chinese Restaurant tables, and the BYO nowadays is likely a LCPA or a Fat Yak as opposed to the compulsory Sol a few years ago. However the relentless hammering of the megas promoting case buys of Maxxx Lyttte Shyyte brews is disappointing. Another trend that I note is the effect parallel imports are having. Even in the Courier mail whenever there's an online beer story about VB whatever there are increasingly comments like "why spend $50 on a carton of puke when I can get a carton of top quality German beer for half the price"... clearly these guys aren't home brewers and maybe a mind shift is happening in the perception of what represents good beer. 

End rant, all the best to the Nectar people in their new enterprises.


----------



## nate2g (2/7/11)

nectar said:


> thanks Nate and Gravityguru,
> 
> I appreciate your appreciation.
> 
> ...



Hey Carl,

Yeah I met up with Jason in London last year and still keep in touch. Life's good over here. I'm now brewing at Kernel, if you're ever over in this part of the world do pop in and say hi.

Cheers and all the best,

Nate


----------



## winkle (2/7/11)

We turned up at 11 today, that'll teach us to read the website first.
Oh well, trip is on again tomorrow :icon_cheers: 

:icon_offtopic: Good stuff Nate. I hope to get over there next year (if I can be extracted from Belgium).


----------



## kevo (2/7/11)

What will the 2 Blokes with Beer podcast complain about now?

But more importantly - where will they get good beers in Brissie??!!

Seriously - very sorry to hear they're closing down, always loved picking up Cantillon beers there, especially Rose de Gambrinus.

You'll be missed.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## tazman1967 (2/7/11)

Just like to say a big thanks to Carl at Nectar, bought many beers from the shop and some decent wines for the other half as well.. Never had a bad drop.
Great service and a Awesome range of beverages. I wish you well in your new venture and thanks
Cheers


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (2/7/11)

Great in there. They are thankful for all the support. Just not the market there. Apparently, on a weekly basis someone would abuse him, because they came in and couldn't buy Tooheys, XXXX or VB.

It doesn't say much for bris-vegas - but probably more for West End.

Anyways, here is my stash:







Also got 2 x Japanese Sapporos (for my brothers - they are Japanophiles and boringbeerophiles) and an O'Briens PA for my Gluten Intolerant mate.


----------



## winkle (3/7/11)

Got a couple of Thorogoods, but had to leave before I talked myself into buying all of the Apple beer stock (still seriously considering it :icon_cheers: ) picked up a refill while I was at it to compair with my archive entry.


----------



## adam77 (4/7/11)

What sort of discounts are Nectar offering off their normal prices?

Wondering if it is worth me popping in to pick up a few bottles.

It will be a bit of a drive for me.

Adam.


----------



## nectar (5/7/11)

thanks for your support Tazman, i appreciate it greatly.

Adam77,

we have a few brews marked down to a specific price but we are now offering 20% off all beer (excluding 6 packs and cartons) to people that have supported us along the way.

all wine is marked down to a dollar or two above cost price.

if you come in, mention that you read this and i'll see that you get well looked after.

cheers.


----------



## adam77 (5/7/11)

Thanks Carl,

I tried calling a couple of times this afternoon, but only got the answering machine. I wanted to make sure that you would be open this afternoon.

I will try and pop in after work on Wednesday.

Thanks,

Adam.


----------



## nectar (6/7/11)

yeah our phone has been playing up for a week or so now... 
call me lazy but i figure it's not worth the fix when we're almost done.
and it's kind of nice not having to answer it every 5 minutes..

We open at midday (or 5 past) and close around 8pm 6 days a week, closed monday.


cheers


----------



## adniels3n (13/7/11)

I'm heading to Brisbane tomorrow night to drive a car back. If Nectar has closed down & Craftbrewer isn't selling beers anymore, where should I go to load up the wagon with some nice beers? Reading this thread I only saw Festival Cellars Red Hill mentioned. I'll be driving Northside to Capalaba then west to Mt Isa, so don't mind driving around a bit.


----------



## argon (13/7/11)

head over to west end and pop into archive... Only a few doors down from nectar and has a great range out the back in the refrigerated cellar


----------



## adniels3n (13/7/11)

Will do. I'm likely to get stuck there though. Maybe I'll hit the road Saturday morning....
Edit - Just saw their website. It's gonna be an expensive trip.


----------



## Northside Novice (13/7/11)

http://www.thewineemporium.com.au/index.ph...=5&Itemid=6

in the valley near the waterloo hotel, good range , got some old peculier today :icon_cheers:
quite a few really nice beers on their shelves


----------



## adniels3n (13/7/11)

Looks good Northside. I'll bung these addresses into my Nuvi & see how lost it can get me.


----------



## Ross (13/7/11)

Muddzy said:


> I'm heading to Brisbane tomorrow night to drive a car back. If Nectar has closed down & Craftbrewer isn't selling beers anymore, where should I go to load up the wagon with some nice beers? Reading this thread I only saw Festival Cellars Red Hill mentioned. I'll be driving Northside to Capalaba then west to Mt Isa, so don't mind driving around a bit.




Muddzy,

Selling stops at end of this month - Plenty of beers left & at prices you'll never see again. You just need to order a day ahead so I can bring them into the store.

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/11)

northside novice said:


> http://www.thewineemporium.com.au/index.ph...=5&Itemid=6
> 
> in the valley near the waterloo hotel, good range , got some old peculier today :icon_cheers:
> quite a few really nice beers on their shelves



Thanks for the link, will drop in as I work in the Valley. 

However, why does everything have to be fuken VIBRANT nowadays? <_<


----------



## Will88 (14/7/11)

Just had my last Nectar visit today. Shelves are looking very empty. Carl says Saturday will be the last day of business.


----------



## Julez (14/7/11)

Muddzy said:


> I'm heading to Brisbane tomorrow night to drive a car back. If Nectar has closed down & Craftbrewer isn't selling beers anymore, where should I go to load up the wagon with some nice beers? Reading this thread I only saw Festival Cellars Red Hill mentioned. I'll be driving Northside to Capalaba then west to Mt Isa, so don't mind driving around a bit.



Grand Central Hotel in Brs City is pretty good too


----------



## jpr (14/7/11)

if your going through Toowoomba on your way to Mt Isa then stop in at the Spotted Cow Cellarbation Cellars its on the Cnr of Bridge and Mary St. they have a pretty good range


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (14/7/11)

Archive and have a tap beer there. I've visited the cellars a number of times and only sat in for a beer on Friday last week.

Fantastic - and there are a couple of nano-micro-brewery beers there, that make it even better.

Goomba


----------



## adniels3n (14/7/11)

I'll add it to the list. Probably go via Roma, so it's on the way.


----------



## Cannibal Smurf (14/7/11)

+1 for Spotted Cow, Phil has a great range...just wish I lived a little closer.


----------

